# PRESS RELEASE:  Army Ranger killed in Iraq



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 12, 2007)

RELEASE NUMBER: 070212-01
DATE POSTED: FEBRUARY 12, 2007

PRESS RELEASE:  Army Ranger killed in Iraq
http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2007/February/070212-01.html

U.S. Army Special Operations Command

FORT BENNING, GA. (USASOC News Service, Feb. 12, 2007) — An Army Ranger assigned to 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, died when his vehicle was struck by an IED while conducting combat operations in northern Iraq, Feb. 9.

Sgt. James J. Regan, a fire team leader, was moving with his unit to an objective when he was killed by known enemies of the United States.

Regan, 26, of Manhasset, N.Y., volunteered for military service and entered the Army in February 2004.  After graduating at the top of his class in Infantry Basic Combat Training, he completed the Basic Airborne Course and the Ranger Indoctrination Program here. He was assigned to 3rd Bn., in September 2004. He also served as a machine gunner and a gun team leader while assigned to his Ranger company.

Regan previously deployed twice to Afghanistan in support of Operation Enduring Freedom.  This was his second deployment to Iraq.  He was promoted to the rank of sergeant Feb. 1.

His awards and decorations include the Army Achievement Medal, Good Conduct Medal, National Defense Service Medal, Afghanistan Campaign Medal, Iraq Campaign Medal, Global War on Terrorism Expeditionary Medal, Global War on Terrorism Service Medal, Army Service Ribbon, Combat Infantryman Badge, Expert Infantryman Badge, Parachutist Badge and Ranger Tab.

He was posthumously awarded the Purple Heart Medal.

In 1998, Regan graduated from Chaminade High School in Mineola, N.Y., and was recruited by Duke University at Durham, N.C., on a lacrosse scholarship.  He graduated from Duke in 2002 with a major in economics and minors in business and marketing.

Regan is survived by his parents, James P. and Mary R. Regan of Manhasset and his sisters, Maribeth, Colleen and Michaela and his grandfather John Desmond.  He is also survived by his fiancée, Mary McHugh of Atlanta, Ga.

In lieu of flowers, donations may be made to the Jim Regan Scholarship, c/c Chaminade Development Office, 340 Jackson Avenue, Mineola, N.Y., 11501; or, Special Operations Warrior Foundation, P.O. Box 13483, Tampa, FL, 33681-3583 or www.specialops.org .
Clicker here for Sgt. Regan's bio.


----------



## EATIII (Feb 12, 2007)

R.I.P. RANGER


----------



## Looon (Feb 12, 2007)

RIP James and thank you.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 12, 2007)

RIP


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 12, 2007)

RIP!


----------



## Typhoon (Feb 12, 2007)

RIP Sgt. Regan. Thoughts and prayers out to the members of his unit, and his friends and family back home. I am deeply touched by James Regan's personal sacrifice, as he turned down more lucrative opportunities to choose the path of service as a member of the 75th Regiment.

RLTW.


----------



## PurduePara203 (Feb 12, 2007)

Rest in peace Ranger, you won't be forgotten.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 12, 2007)

Rest in Peace Ranger Regan, my prayers for your family and Brothers.


----------



## Looon (Feb 12, 2007)

RIP Ranger


----------



## tova (Feb 13, 2007)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Centermass (Feb 13, 2007)

RIP Ranger.

Save a place on the perimeter.

Blue skies always. 

~S~


----------



## pardus (Feb 13, 2007)

RIP Ranger, he went to school about 1 mile from where I work!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 13, 2007)

The RSS feed doubled up, I deleted the duplicate post.


----------



## Crusader74 (Feb 13, 2007)

RIP Ranger....


----------



## AWP (Feb 13, 2007)

Blue Skies, Ranger.


----------



## Sigi (Feb 13, 2007)

R.I.P. Sgt. Regan.


----------



## 0699 (Feb 13, 2007)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Laxmom723 (Feb 16, 2007)

0699 said:


> RIP Warrior.



Newsday's pictures and story from today's funeral. 

http://www.newsday.com/news/local/longisland/ny-lifune0217,0,2369824.story?coll=ny-main-bigpix

http://www.newsday.com/news/local/l...806.photogallery?coll=ny-bookreview-headlines

I didn't know the young man, but for many reasons his story touched my heart deeply. May he rest in blessed peace. 

From the priest, Rev. James C. Williams, who officiated, "He wanted to serve his country because he felt it was more important than serving himself."


----------



## Roycroft201 (Feb 17, 2007)

Rest in peace, Ranger. Thoughts and prayers are with your family and friends.


----------



## Robal2pl (Feb 17, 2007)

R.I.P.


----------



## Typhoon (Feb 17, 2007)

> From the priest, Rev. James C. Williams, who officiated, "He wanted to serve his country because he felt it was more important than serving himself."


This incredibly powerful statement gets me choked up...

RLTW.


----------



## MAC601 (Jan 2, 2013)

God Speed Brother...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 2, 2013)

Rest In God's Peace, Ranger.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jan 4, 2013)

This thread is now re-opened in good order.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jan 8, 2013)

May He Rest In Peace!


----------

